# Iver Johnson Truss Frame "Track Bike" on Ebay



## Handyman (May 30, 2017)

Hi Cabers,
Iver Johnson Truss Frame "Track Bike" just listed on eBay.............................what do you think? 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162534468611


----------



## bikewhorder (May 30, 2017)

I think I'm surprised you're sharing it since this is exactly what you collect.


----------



## Handyman (May 30, 2017)

I don't mind sharing the link to this "Track Bike" at all bikewhorder...................follow this thread.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## jkent (May 30, 2017)

Anyone wanna guess what it will go for? maybe start a poll?
My guess would be $1900
JKent


----------



## Handyman (May 30, 2017)

That would be quite high for this "Track Bike" JKent...................follow this thread.  Waiting for some other "Iver" Cabers to chime in.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bikewhorder (May 30, 2017)

Was there no such thing as a truss frame track bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2017)

I don't know much about Iver's in particular, but I'm thinking a racer would have to be as light as possible. I would imagine they'd stick with a tried & true diamond frame, right?


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2017)

Frame is dented to hell.


----------



## Handyman (May 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I don't know much about Iver's in particular, but I'm thinking a racer would have to be as light as possible. I would imagine they'd stick with a tried & true diamond frame, right?




You are correct fordmike 65 and that was the thought of many serious racers of the day.  The Truss Frame was really "sexy" looking but it did add some amount of weight to the frame.  The diamond frame was the frame of choice for many of the racers.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (May 30, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Was there no such thing as a truss frame track bike?




There were absolutely Truss Frame Racing Bikes offered by Iver Johnson pretty much since the truss frame was introduced in 1901/02.  There may have been a few years where some racer models were only offered with the diamond frame but I'd have to go back and look at the catalogs to really be sure of that.  My only issue with this bike is that it is being called, a "Track Racer",  which is fine as you can build a "Track Racer" if you have the right component parts.  However, some people that may bid on this Iver may think that they are bidding on an Iver Johnson "Racing Bike", and it is not an Iver Johnson Racing Bike.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Joey slomian (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Joey slomian (May 30, 2017)

What bout this one? Someone said the sprocket wasn't Iver but this blue one has similar sprocket. Is it for racing


----------



## Handyman (May 30, 2017)

Joey slomian said:


> What bout this one? Someone said the sprocket wasn't Iver but this blue one has similar sprocket. Is it for racing




Hi Joey,
Another great example of an Iver Johnson Truss frame bike, but like the one on eBay, not a racer. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 31, 2017)

I don't believe the single mis-used word "track" will affect the outcome of the auction, but do agree with catfish's observation that the bike has been knocked around before and after someone painted it (kind of a nice Raleigh GS paint job).


----------



## Handyman (May 31, 2017)

Hi bulldog1935,  I don't have any issue with the use of the word "track" in the description, my problem lies in the fact that some bidders may be led to think that this bike is an actual Iver Johnson production racing bike, and it is not.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 31, 2017)

did you contact the seller and offer him your thought?  Back when I was in the antique fly reel market every morning with coffee, I would offer specific observations to ebay sellers with erroneous information in their listing, and found the ones concerned about their ethics would add my question to their listing. 
Regards


----------



## Handyman (May 31, 2017)

Hi bulldog,
I did contact the seller and asked for the serial number (#409568) which puts it about 1924/25ish, but I did not question the listing.  The fact is that this seller is not misrepresenting the bike as it is being sold as a "track" bike so there is nothing wrong with the post.  The seller is not advertising the bike as a factory production Iver Johnson racing bike, which would clearly be an error.  This is a model 87 Truss Bridge Roadster with the handlebars, seat, wheelset, and BB changed out to make it look like a racer.  There are many ways you can tell that it is not an authentic IJ racer. So, again, my only issue with this listing is that some uninformed bidder may think he is bidding on a racer, when in reality it is a truss frame with components added so that it fits in the category of a "track bike". Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (May 31, 2017)

Arch Crown fork and truss to top tube junction (elongated steel joint between tubes) are a couple of the ways you tell it's not a Model 90 or variant. Interesting bike. I like the saddle brace. Looks like it has a Lovell chainring. I suppose it could have been built for amateur racing, but definitely not a pro-level bike of the era.


----------



## Handyman (May 31, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> Arch Crown fork and truss to top tube junction (elongated steel joint between tubes) are a couple of the ways you tell it's not a Model 90 or variant. Interesting bike. I like the saddle brace. Looks like it has a Lovell chainring. I suppose it could have been built for amateur racing, but definitely not a pro-level bike of the era.




Krautwaggen is absolutley correct.  There was never this type of an "arch crown fork" used on any Iver racer.  Look at the space between the inside surfaces of the fork and the tire....................it is WAY too wide.  The Iver racing bikes used a flat crown fork that was much more narrow on the racers, and it was chrome or nickel.  Also correct on the second point.  Iver Never used the truss with the "I Beam" style on ANY of its racers.  All racers that were ordered with the truss frame (except very early models that had a vertical tube) were of the "Special Truss" design that "blended" the top of the truss tube into the top tube.  Another giveaway is the wheelbase.  The wheelbase on the bike in question is longer than the racing models.  To easily see this look at the space between the tire and the seat tube and compare that space to the pic I've included.  The rear wheel in a true racer is very close to the seat tube because it has a shorter wheelbase.  Two other features on most Iver racers (early exceptions) are the chrome/nickel front tube and gold headbadge.  HOWEVER, I absolutely love the look of this "Track Bike"and the color is crazy nice....................if this were a true Iver Johnson racing bike I would not be bringing attention to it on the Cabe as I'd be too busy bidding on it and crossing my fingers that not too many others saw it !!  The purpose of my original post was to give my fellow Cabe friends a heads-up just so they would know what they are bidding on.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Joey slomian (May 31, 2017)

Handyman said:


> Krautwaggen is absolutley correct.  There was never this type of an "arch crown fork" used on any Iver racer.  Look at the space between the inside surfaces of the fork and the tire....................it is WAY too wide.  The Iver racing bikes used a flat crown fork that was much more narrow on the racers, and it was chrome or nickel.  Also correct on the second point.  Iver Never used the truss with the "I Beam" style on ANY of its racers.  All racers that were ordered with the truss frame (except very early models that had a vertical tube) were of the "Special Truss" design that "blended" the top of the truss tube into the top tube.  Another giveaway is the wheelbase.  The wheelbase on the bike in question is longer than the racing models.  To easily see this look at the space between the tire and the seat tube and compare that space to the pic I've included.  The rear wheel in a true racer is very close to the seat tube because it has a shorter wheelbase.  Two other features on most Iver racers (early exceptions) are the chrome/nickel front tube and gold headbadge.  HOWEVER, I absolutely love the look of this "Track Bike"and the color is crazy nice....................if this were a true Iver Johnson racing bike I would not be bringing attention to it on the Cabe as I'd be too busy bidding on it and crossing my fingers that not too many others saw it !!  The purpose of my original post was to give my fellow Cabe friends a heads-up just so they would know what they are bidding on.  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 474877
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## barracuda (Jun 1, 2017)

1907:


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 2, 2017)

This is also Eddie Root's teammate on an Iver Johnson TRUSS Racer:


----------



## Duchess (Jun 2, 2017)

Those colors are very nice. Not an original racer, but it's still a beautiful bike.

Truss frame Special Racer:


----------



## Handyman (Jun 3, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Those colors are very nice. Not an original racer, but it's still a beautiful bike.
> 
> Truss frame Special Racer:




The Real Deal !!..............Pete in Fitchburg


----------

